# TV and stereo



## Stregatto (Sep 25, 2011)

In the 2 Channel Picture Gallery Thread I see that not all have the TV connected to the stereo. for me it is something indispensable. What do you think?

Regards

Danilo


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is a personal choice. I have mine connected, the TV speakers are shut off. It makes dialog easier to understand, and is a must for movies and concert videos.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually, I understand why some people will choose "no Tv" at all. I'm tired of being a target of marketing hype. Seems as though real entertainment ia harder to find as commercial television works its way into TV programming as well. 

As I refuse cable, I do use my Television as a monitor for the Internet and for movies.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I also choose "no TV at all"...excepting FOX Sunday night. :rofl2:

No cable here, just free OTA and a wifi Blu-Ray player + laptop streaming.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah Man!!! You've escaped the system. I feel sorry for some people who believe everything they hear and see on Tv. Its their church. Not all, naturally. But if you watch Tv 4-5 days a week you become acculturated.


----------



## Stregatto (Sep 25, 2011)

I talk about things like the fact that the panel of the TV could affect the sound reproduction .... anyway I'm not afraid of television, I can choose what to see and what to believe (and the internet helps a lot).

Regards

Danilo


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

My audio system has been integrated with video since the late 70's. I had a Pioneer TVX9500, a TV audio only tuner. This was before VCR's and stereo TV. My computer network and TV/MC system are all integrated into my "system". I can watch and listen to program material directly from a computer (2ch), audio source (2ch/MC) or video source (MC). The sound from broadcast TV (especially PBS) can be and sometimes is very good. 

I should point out, I have no cable or satellite connection. I can't get behind paying to watch TV and extra for HD when I can watch broadcast TV for free. The major networks all broadcast in HD, most of the time in 1080i.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Stregatto said:


> I talk about things like the fact that the panel of the TV could affect the sound reproduction ....


This is a valid concern. I place my screen well behind the speakers, close to the front wall. Some folks cover the screen with a blanket. Then again, some folks refuse to have a TV in a dedicated listening room.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

My TV screen is extremely close to the front wall. My dipolar esl's are more than four feet from that wall.


----------

